# Male Vizslas and marking



## merrymary50 (Mar 22, 2017)

I will be getting a Vizsla in the next few months and am debating between male and female. How many male Vizsla owners have issues with their males marking in the house? I don't plan on neutering until around 2 years. What can I expect?


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

we have 2 males, none of them mark in our house or in anyone else`s. they like to leave their calling cards everywhere where it is `green` when we are outdoors, but i saw that even with female vizslas. we thought them that patio furniture and other human objects are not to be marked and they grasped it quickly too, so our backyard flora gets lots of watering, but we can still sit outside and enjoy our furniture and have a bbq without having to worry about pee marks.

one funny story though: we have Boston ferns outside, they are beautiful and dog friendly and dogs love to mark on them. i have personally made the mistake to get one for indoor as well and on the weekly watering practice Bende came to help (aka as following me around the house) and suddenly lifted his leg for the Boston fern. Yeah, that fern became and outdoor one too and never ever made the mistake to have the same plants indoor and outdoor.


----------



## spiz (Jul 24, 2017)

We have a male Viz and he never marks inside. On our walks he will mark but never inside. If he needs to go whilst in the house he will let us know with a little whine or whimper to open the door as he needs to do his business. This morning I heard him whimper at 4am mind you as he didn't go out last night before bed and held on till I got upstairs to let him out. They are not the type of dog to mark inside. They may squirt from excitement if someone new to them comes to the house if they have a full bladder but otherwise no pee Inside thankfully. My Viz Whisky is intact and does not mark inside. He is 21months old and full of beans as they all are at that age. So don't be discouraged if Male dog or Female the choice is yours. Just take the time to toilet train from the day he or she comes home that is the important thing. It took a lot of patience and sleepless nights at first till he grew older and his bladder got larger but had very little accidents in the house till he knew that outside is where to go for 1s and 2s. Enjoy the new pup when it comes and don't forget to make the most of that early time as they grow very fast.

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## gingerling (Jun 20, 2015)

Urination is but one small consideration when deciding on gender, and neutering should frankly never be a consideration at all for health reasons. 

I've had 3 males now, and only AJ will mark inside, and only in response to being stressed usually by being alone in the whole house. Which is easily corrected by leaving him in his crate.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I've owned males, and bring foster dogs into my home. I've never had a problem with my males marking in the house. With new fosters, it only takes a couple of days for them to learn its not allowed.


----------



## Janders (Feb 27, 2014)

Our oldest Vizsla, Gus, has never marked in OUR house. He did once at my in-laws but I believe he was marking over where my sister-in-laws dog marked first. Oops. This was years ago & he's never done it again. We take him to rental house & hotel rooms with no issues. He does mark a lot outside. But I think that's normal behavior.

Our other Vizsla, July, whom we adopted just a few months ago is, we think, a little over one. He did have some issues marking in the house the first few days but hasn't since. We took him on his first vacation just last month. He started to mark one time in the rental condo but we quickly caught him to tell him no. No problems since. 

Both of our males are intact. I've never been given a VALID reason by my vet to neuter them. Thankfully, they get along great with each other & other dogs.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

mine doesn't mark in the house but he'll not pass a lamppost, car wheel, tree etc etc without cocking his leg except of course when he's working


----------

